# RIP QueenBMakeup



## internetchick (Apr 19, 2011)

Just thought I would pass this on, since she inspired many (myself included). She got sick and passed over the weekend. People have been leaving messages for her.

Her YouTube Channel

Her Blog

Her Facebook


----------



## panther27 (Apr 19, 2011)

Omg,she died!?I remember her,she was a member on here,she always did such amazing looks.That is so sad,what a shock.My condolences to her family.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2011)

oh my goodness  i remember her looks on here too. i am so shocked and saddened by this. i hope her family and friends are staying strong in this troubling time.


----------



## Meisje (Apr 19, 2011)

This is really sad and I'm sorry to hear it.


----------



## nunu (Apr 19, 2011)

This is so sad  RIP


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 19, 2011)

This is so sad. Thank you for letting us know. Hope her loved ones are finding the strength they need.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 6, 2011)

Woww! I had no idea. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## arvika (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm gutted. She was so good at what she did. Rest in peace, you beautiful talented woman!


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 26, 2011)

oh wow.... I am so sad to hear this. My deepest sympathies to her friends and family.


----------



## SmashSmashBam (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh wow... RIP  I remember her looks from my old account on here...


----------



## BamitsRuzi (Jan 14, 2012)

Thats really sad to see someones youtube videos and then find out they died..  Its like thats the only piece of them you will remember was their videos.


----------

